# Icd-10



## machi57 (Jul 2, 2009)

Is it true that all currently certified coders will have to re-test in order to keep their certification? If so by when will this be required?


----------



## DJZito (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry to inform you, but yes it is true we will have to take a 75 question test, however it will be open book.  I learned this while attending the Las Vegas conference earlier this year.


----------



## DJZito (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry to inform you, but yes it is true we will have to take a 75 question test, however it will be open book.  I learned this while attending the Las Vegas conference earlier this year.


----------



## gallegos  (Jul 2, 2009)

The test according to AAPC is to ensure that you are well versed in ICD-10. A passing score does not however include additional certifications


----------



## cpccaperton (Jul 2, 2009)

A lot of information is here on the AAPC site - https://www.aapc.com/ICD-10/training.aspx. We will indeed need to take a proficiency test by the end of September 2014.  There's lots of time and AAPC is doing a lot to help us as members 'get there'.  There's even a free webinar being offered this month (also found at the above link).  

September 30, Proficiency Validation Ends
Proficiency tests will be taken online within the AAPC Member Area. The exam will be composed of 75 questions, timed and open book. All certified coders are required to pass the exam by September 30, 2014 to maintain certification. The exam may be taken twice for $60.


----------

